# Rally Brags!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

For something new and fun to try with the dogs (and to get to work indoors during the winter







) Tim and I decided to give Rally a try. 

This past Sunday was our first trial, and we had a blast. Raven and Wulf were both entered in 2 trials on Sunday, and both earned Qs in both trials, so that's 2 of our 3 legs toward URO1s! We didn't enter Della, as she's just coming out of heat. Probably could have snuck her in, but didn't want to get into trouble (UKC forbids bitches in heat), or cause problems for another team, and she's still having some residual "I forgot where I put my brain" at times like she does when she's in heat. So she stayed home. 

I was really pleased with how well Ray and Wulf did. They are completly unfamiliar with that sort of environment, working indoors in a very noisy and crowded area with hundreds of people and dogs of every breed imaginable running around. And there was an agility trial with all it's associated chaos of barking dogs and yelling handlers and cheering crowds in the same room. The agility and rally rings were right next to each other, and the teeter was along the fence separating the two rings, so it was crashing down constantly all day right next to the rally ring. That seemed to really disturb several of the dogs showing in rally. Our two, after being a bit wide eyed for the first 5 minutes, just settled right down and laid there all day watching the goings on, occasionally socializing with a person or dog, and waiting their turns. 

Wulf was up first and got an 84 on his first run. Raven and I were up next, and prepping right outside the ring, and while all the other chaos didn't bother him mom and sister doing obedience and playing tug proved very distracting. But he still did pretty well for his first time out and got more than enough points to Q. His second trial Tim and I were split up a bit with several dogs in between, and without the mom and sister distraction he pulled a 93. Would have been a 96 if not for a major 3pt deduction for a silly handler error thanks to Tim having a brain fart mid-course.









Raven got a 93 in her first trial, taking 4th place and a 96 in her second trial, taking a 3rd. 

I don't know about Tim, but I know that my first run with Ray I was more nervous than I have ever been at a SchH trial! We've never even seen a rally trial before, much less participated in one, and really didn't know what to expect and I was worried about missing a sign or screwing up the course or if the way my dog is trained to do certain exercises is acceptable under rally. But the hosting club and other competitors and judge were *very gracious*, answering all my stupid newbie questions that I pesterd them with all morning and really making me feel more at ease.

Only downer on the day was that we did encounter a few people still very much holding on to the misconceptions about SchH and SchH dogs.







I expected the "what kind of dog is that?" or "Is that a GSD?" questions since we showed up with a black and a sable and of course all the other GSDs there were regular black/tan. After we did the first trial with our dogs, between the very different style of obedience our dogs do and our different way of handling/working the dogs and all the German commands we had a lot of people ask us what sort of training we did. And we got some rather mixed reactions when we responded that we did SchH. 

It was great to see that most people, if they knew what SchH was, were really interested and thought it was great that we were giving something like this a try and showing out well rounded SchH dogs are, but there were a few who would step back and talk about how people shouldn't do attack training and it makes dogs vicious.







Of course, one of those types of comments came from a lady who was sitting in a chair right next to me with Ray's head in her lap, while she's rubbing Ray's ears and getting kisses from my "vicious attack dog". I'm not sure it really registered with her that it's not like we left the mean and scary SchH dogs at home and these are our non-mean, non-scary, non-SchH dogs.









But it was nice to see that a good number of the anti-SchH folks seemed genuinely open minded to the possibility that maybe it wasn't what they thought it was after all once they got confronted with evidence to the contrary by meeting our dogs. Sad to encounter that sort of attitude, though it wasn't terribly surprising. And if we got at least one person to open their eyes it was well worth it. Of course, our 2 perfect little GSD ambassadors sure helped with that.









All in all it was a great day. We had a lot of fun and will definitely be doing it again. The next UKC rally trial in the area is in May, so we'll plan to get our 3rd URO1 legs with Ray (provided it's not her turn to be in heat that time) and Wulf and maybe a couple URO2 legs, and get Della out there to get started too. Going to probably hit some AKC rally trials too. And now that we've had a chance to try out that sort of venue and environment and had such a great experience our first time out, definitely going to hit some AKC and UKC obedience trials this year too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Rally is a lot of fun! Congrats on the good scores!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!!! Especially making a smooth transition indoors.

Having done a lot of rally (and similar indoor AKC/UKC type stuff) I'm not convinced it's always "easier" than SchH. I think the actual skills are far easier, no doubt, and it requires far less precision with far more leading allowed, but the indoor environment is really tricky. Indoors, cramped rings, cramping outside of the ring (constant flow of dogs and people, neither of which care if you are in the middle of your run), all the noise and smells.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations! I think I might finish Balto's UKC Rally titles, now.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome! So glad things went well for you! Although it is not shocking that Ray and Wulf did such a great job they are awesome.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Big Congrats to you and Tim as well as Raven and Wulf! Always a little nerve racking when doing something new for the first time, but it sounds like your temperment is A+ as you recovered quickly







! I love how well rounded and balanced your dogs are!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That really sounds like a lot of fun! Love how it gave you chance to showcase how versatile your dogs are, and an opportunity to educate some people too! 

Congrats on such a successful weekend!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Rally and AKC Obedience are alot of fun although it seems many of the people at AKC shows have only been exposed to American lines. We get many of the same reactions. "Why doesn't your dog walk on his hocks?" is my favorite. I tell them he likes to walk on his paws!









Hope you'll keep trialing and show people what well-bred shepherds are capable of! 








on your success!


----------



## artyle81704 (Dec 30, 2009)

New please forgive me.

Whats SchH?

And my Athena is regiestered by one of the no-name registries, but I would love to get her involved in some sort of competition (if nothing else to give her a job) would my non-AKC papers be an issue?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations! It sounds like it went well and a good day overall.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris, your experiences were very unusual compared to what I have faced over the years. I have trained and trialed with AKC people for well over 26 years and even before I did SchH I was around SchH people. Except at one fun match did I ever hear negative comments and it wasn't really negative, just someone commenting about how a dog also did SchH. 

Congratulations on the Rally legs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Big Congrats to you and Tim as well as Raven and Wulf! Always a little nerve racking when doing something new for the first time, but it sounds like your temperment is A+ as you recovered quickly
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Congrats Chris, Tim, Ray & Wulfie. Those indoor venues are a noisy place of controlled chaos!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> Having done a lot of rally (and similar indoor AKC/UKC type stuff) I'm not convinced it's always "easier" than SchH. I think the actual skills are far easier, no doubt, and it requires far less precision with far more leading allowed, but the indoor environment is really tricky. Indoors, cramped rings, cramping outside of the ring (constant flow of dogs and people, neither of which care if you are in the middle of your run), all the noise and smells.


Yup. The exercises themselves are pretty easy comparatively in terms of what they require of the dog and handler. But the environment is another thing altogether. Very different and unusual, especially for dogs not used to it. In addition to the countless dogs constantly bumping and crowding and brushing past each other, Ray had a Std Poodle get in her face and a Cocker Spaniel jump on her head, and Wulf had a Golden absolutely obsessed with smelling his butt. Not something they're used to at all.



> Originally Posted By: lhczthChris, your experiences were very unusual compared to what I have faced over the years. I have trained and trialed with AKC people for well over 26 years and even before I did SchH I was around SchH people. Except at one fun match did I ever hear negative comments and it wasn't really negative, just someone commenting about how a dog also did SchH.


Glad to hear it's not the norm in other venues. It wasn't an overwhelming attitude, like I said most people thought it was neat. It was only 3 or 4 people that had major misconceptions, and none were people actually involved in the trials, just spectators. So not sure they could be called "AKC/UKC people." Though 2 mentioned they showed in conformation, but we all know that's a whole different culture from any sort of performance.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Nathaniel
> 
> Whats SchH?


SchH = Schutzhund. A German dogsport/breed test that involves tracking, obedience and protection.



> Originally Posted By: Nathaniel
> And my Athena is regiestered by one of the no-name registries, but I would love to get her involved in some sort of competition (if nothing else to give her a job) would my non-AKC papers be an issue?


Nope, lack of AKC papers isn't an issue. AKC and UKC both allow non-registered purebreds and mixed breeds to compete in performance events. You just have to get an ILP/PAL registration through the organization (dog must be spayed/neutered to do this) and that's all you need.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, big congrats Chris -n- Ray and Tim -n- Wulf!! Great job on earning 2 of your 3 legs!









It always wonderful to hear how good our dogs do with new endeavors...


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations Chris, Tim, Raven & Wulfie... I've said it before and I'll say it again "WILDHAUS ROCKS"


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Rally is fun. Glad to hear you just jumped in there and did well!!

The shows are very different scenarios from a training field. I have been taking my new guys to shows just to get them used to the hours o' crating, and dogs noses up the fanny, snarky dogs in crates as we go by, etc. 

The ring is relatively small and dogs have to get precise movements in within that area. Not necessarily easy. Stays are often a "shoulder to shoulder" affair. 

Every venue has its challenges.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rally is a lot of fun, it sounds like you all did well, but I am surprised at the reponses you had. 

At the classic in Cleveland, there was a young guy with a dog that he had trained in schutzhund. He was there alone and was in novice A. I offered to hold his dog while he did the walk through, but he declined since the dog was protection trained. It was not like he was worried I would steal his dog, because I was parked there with crates and chairs and dogs, etc. I just wanted to give him the opportunity to do the walk through. 

No, I do not and never have done schutzhund with any of my dogs. 

The guy NQd the first day because of handler error, but we gave him some tips and explained what he did. He came the next day with his gf so he could walk the course, and he took fourth place. 

We showline and performance dog people see blacks and sables and bi-colors out there. So I am surprised that shepherd people said that. Ohio isn't that far off.

I am also shocked that there was socializing -- dog socializing. However small the area, most people do not let or appreciate dog-dog interactions, especially before going into the ring. However, things being mighty tight, dogs are up close and personal while waiting their turn. 

You really do not need a dog who is a rocket scientist to qualify. If the dog heels resonably well and does not pull you into the next county, the chances are you will qualify. But you do have to have a dog that is not going to go berzerk if a dog or person invades their self space. 

It gets a little more challenging in advanced and excellent. I was shocked at how many dogs NQ'd when taken off lead. 

My friend who is a traditional obedience person, did rally for the first time, at the classic, and she made the comment that for her it is a lot harder than obedience because there are a lot more actual moves, and you can be confused, where obedience is basically always the same pattern, the same exercises, the same rules. 

I have done obedience and rally, and I find obedience more stiff and less fun. 

For the poster who made the comment, "why doesn't your dog walk on its hocks?", American line dog people do not believe their dogs walk on their hocks, so I cannot figure how anyone has that as a personal favorite.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> 
> I have done obedience and rally, and I find obedience more stiff and less fun.


Gotta agree there Sue......











A big congrats to you all.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A big


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> 
> We showline and performance dog people see blacks and sables and bi-colors out there. So I am surprised that shepherd people said that.


These weren't shepherd people. 

They were mostly UKC agility people, and a few rally people. A good 1/4 or so of the dogs were mixed breeds, and the majority of the purebreds were of sporting or terrier breeds. Not many working or herding breeds there at all (which was a big surprise not to see the aglity ring full of BCs) and only one other GSD person. So I wasn't too surprised that folks with mixed breeds, sporting breeds and terriers weren't too familiar with GSD colors.



> Originally Posted By: selzer
> I am also shocked that there was socializing -- dog socializing. However small the area, most people do not let or appreciate dog-dog interactions, especially before going into the ring. However, things being mighty tight, dogs are up close and personal while waiting their turn.


Most of the socializing wasn't intentional. Some was, especially with puppies. But most of it was people standing around waiting their turn, watching, talking, with their dogs just hanging out and many times socializing together with the handlers not even paying much attention. Not that they really needed to since 99.9.% of the dogs were so outgong and social that a lack of supervision didn't cause any issues.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like a good time. I have never been to a UKC show. It make sense that with a lot of mixes, you will get people asking questions about GSDs that do not sport the popular black and tan saddle back. 

At the classic it seemed like shelties were much more popular than boarder collies in the agility ring.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I haven't been to a UKC trial in quite some time--I think the last one was the 2004 Premier. Maybe I should think about trying India in rally, especially since the 2010 Premier is moving to Richmond, Indiana, which is MUCH closer to home--I think less than 1.5 hours, maybe even less.

My club is doing UKC confirmation, and they are planning to add rally and agility.

~Kristin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm bummed that it is moving to IN!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI'm bummed that it is moving to IN!


Same here.







With it moving to IN and no more SDA/Dogsport, not sure if we'll even bother to go this year.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh, I didn't know about no more SDA/Dogsport--is that no more in general, or no more at Premier?

~Kristin


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

UKC dropped the dogsport program. Actual reasons why are unknown (at least by us regular folks). Just lots of rumors and speculation.

The SDA program itself is continuing, just without UKC affiliation.


----------

